
Controversial CRISPR history sets off an online firestorm - tokenadult
http://www.statnews.com/2016/01/19/crispr-history-firestorm/
======
tokenadult
Another article, "CRISPR controversy reveals how badly journals handle
conflicts of interest," reports how differing accounts of how CRISPR gene-
editing technology was developed illustrates the bigger problem of scientists
publishing research papers when they have an undisclosed commercial interest
in the research findings.

[http://www.statnews.com/2016/01/21/crispr-conflicts-of-
inter...](http://www.statnews.com/2016/01/21/crispr-conflicts-of-interest/)

~~~
Q6T46nT668w6i3m
> undisclosed commercial interest in the research findings

Where’s the _commercial_ interest? The Broad Institute is a non-profit and the
University of California, Berkley is a public institution.

~~~
tokenadult
Nonprofit organizations need sources of revenue, and universities are well
known to use patent licensing fees to support their expenses.

------
sharemywin
Personal I think almost by definition if two groups independently invent the
same thing seems that the novel part of patentability fails.

~~~
drcross
I really hope this ends up being the case. The entire patient system is
broken.

